# To what degree do we tear down (physically) the works of the devil?



## Pergamum (Aug 12, 2008)

My evangelists have cut down sacred trees,dismantled a pile of rocks used in worship and thrown them in a river, and bathed in a sacred stream. 

There is a long history where I am ministering also of burning charms and after these charm-burnings there is usually a revival/renewal of devotion to Christ (whether real or perceived).

Yet, I didn't like it when the Taliban blew up the desert buddhas. And when some of the Reformers' followers vandalized Catholic churches and tore down the idols, that didn't seem the right course of action.


How physical do we become in our tearing down of the devil's tool? What are prerequisites before we begin burning the sacred groves and dismantling the high places?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 12, 2008)

NOTE: The concepts of public/versus private property varies widely across cultures. What factor does this play into the discussion?


----------



## Matthew1034 (Aug 12, 2008)

If the evangelists concentrate on destroying the spiritual works of the devil in the people, shouldn't the people themselves want to cut down the trees and dismantle the altars?


----------



## TimV (Aug 12, 2008)

> Yet, I didn't like it when the Taliban blew up the desert buddhas. And when some of the Reformers' followers vandalized Catholic churches and tore down the idols, that didn't seem the right course of action.



Calvin and Luther had no time for vandalizing churches, and Knox called those who did so "The rascal multitude".

A question about bathing in sacred rivers, though. We had one where you couldn't bath, but it was tied in to a health thing, as they drank from that water. What is the nature of a sacred river there?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 12, 2008)

A spirit "owns" the sacred river. It is the cleanest water source around, but the people have a taboo about drinking from it.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 12, 2008)

In the OT they concentrated on dealing with knocking down the spiritual works of the devil tooo, but a lot of sacred groves also got the ax. Was that only OT stuff under the civil state or is it appropriate nowadays, especially on land that is publically owned?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone? This is not mere theoretical stuff, but is happening right now.


----------

